# The Chipper Whale



## Delta (Jun 18, 2010)

Not a furry comic per say, but I'm sure many of you could find some familiarity in it. Its a pretty awesome web comic. The art style is really wacky, but pretty original and the writing is fine enough. +18 Adult comic for some sex scenes, drug references and general nudity (Not that that means anything to anyone here)

http://thechipperwhale.com/

A good read if you're looking for something different to take up your time.
Only sucky part is the website is a bit of a clusterfuck and can be difficult to navigate.


----------

